

New nominee to United States Supreme Court - grellas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elena_Kagan

======
hga
Conservative law professor in general asks "What's the fuss?" and e.g.
directly replies to Glenn Greenwald:

This one among other things covers the "Didn't recruit enough minorities"
issue, which sounds bogus to him and me due to the law of small numbers:

[http://legalinsurrection.blogspot.com/2010/05/so-why-am-i-
al...](http://legalinsurrection.blogspot.com/2010/05/so-why-am-i-already-
defending-elena.html)

This one covers the grab bag of "left-wing blogosphere" complaints:

[http://legalinsurrection.blogspot.com/2010/05/why-do-they-
ha...](http://legalinsurrection.blogspot.com/2010/05/why-do-they-hate-elena-
kagan.html)

This one covers her position on same sex marriage:

[http://legalinsurrection.blogspot.com/2010/05/supreme-
irony-...](http://legalinsurrection.blogspot.com/2010/05/supreme-irony-kagan-
nomination-ends-gay.html)

" _[...] she clearly believes it is a matter for the political process, not a
constitutional right._ "

(Which is also where I believe it belongs.)

Note that she's lesbian, which the White House is making a big deal about the
mention of ("It's a smear") to which the right is most replying "Huh?". As in
it's not that big a deal with WRT her, e.g. she doesn't seem to define herself
in terms of that and she's perhaps like Mary Cheney, it's just a fact of life
for them.

The big, real issues as far as I see are:

She's not much of a scholar, more of a doer. She was Bill Clinton's Associate
White House Counsel among other things, was a good Dean of the Harvard Law
School (which they really needed) and currently is Obama's Solicitor General.

Before that last position she'd never argued a case at trial and she's never
been a judge.

These are not automatically disabling things, but no one including herself
really knows how she'll perform as a judge. For the left she's certainly a
gamble, like Souter was for the right.

------
apu
Worrying elements about her:
[http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/05/08...](http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/05/08/kagan/)

~~~
hga
More of those: [http://reason.com/blog/2010/05/10/she-is-certainly-a-fan-
of-...](http://reason.com/blog/2010/05/10/she-is-certainly-a-fan-of-pres)

